# from spain



## joaquin (Aug 21, 2009)

greetings from spain my name is Joaquin and I have 4 Tupinambis Marianae 2.2.this year have eggs.I wanted to ask how much it takes out at a temperature of 39-30
these are my wild 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/joaquin245#play/all/uploads-all/0/DcF6N2wnub0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/joaquin245# ... cF6N2wnub0</a><!-- m -->
they are 1 pair





By snnom, shot with X-2,C-50Z at 2008-06-02

and this is the result




By snnom, shot with Canon PowerShot A430 at 2009-07-07
forgiveness for my English is google translator and thanks for your answers


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 21, 2009)

nice pair of tupinambis & welcome to tegu talk


----------



## joaquin (Aug 21, 2009)

thank you, here in Spain there are many followers of the Tegu


----------



## All_American (Aug 22, 2009)

welcome to the site, from across the great pond.... stick around and keep posting pics and videos of the tegu's


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome! Your animals are beautiful! We all admire the tegu here.


...Jefroka


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice looking tegus! Looking forward to seeing the siblings!


----------



## joaquin (Sep 23, 2009)

I started last year to reduce the temperature to mid-October or so a couple of bleachers per week, were 28-29 Ã?â??Ã?Â°, reaching 16-17 day and 14-15 night taking them to this last till early March and I started with the rise. 
during this time do not miss the water and not eating anything haceptaron nor are they noticed a large drop in body mass in the tail, only left the refujio to get or slightly below the focus that We placed for about 7 hours a day. 
place them in the outdoor and I started with normal feeding, soon to be started in the early attempts to copulate with the female orange, not coming to see no end. 
8/7/2009 day makes a set of 32 eggs of whom were fertile 25, got in at 28-29 Ã?â??Ã?Âº hincubadora incubation for 3 eggs are done is lose, and one of the eggs opened and soon died. 
to eggs of the first day it came out like cotton mold I've been cleaning since the first day, and 6 of the eggs affected by mold them think like a scab (the hardened shell and they came out as calcifications) but were perfectly formed inside. 
day yesterday and finally 15-9-2009 was born the first green cabezon thought her birth pogonitas serious type, now I break the egg I hope one day, now I hope I stick my head the other day that VAAAAA are split and fly coet and do not see what you are 




By snnom, shot with DSC-T1 at 2009-09-04




By snnom, shot with DSC-T1 at 2009-09-16




By snnom, shot with DSC-T1 at 2009-09-16




By snnom, shot with DSC-T1 at 2009-09-16




By snnom, shot with DSC-T1 at 2009-09-23


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAZKIhkhPRY" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAZKIhkhPRY</a><!-- m -->


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

awesome pics bro great video


----------

